# Cuddle Parties Have You Heard or Attended One Of These?



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I googled the phrase "Cuddle Party" and I had no idea I'd find such an organized and wholesome website. The good thing is there is a facilitator here in Columbus, OH. I don't see any planned parties though. I've emailed the facilitator for the schedule and will attend one as soon as I can. I know this would scare the heck out of lots of people, on or off this board. But, it seems like a wonderful way to receive non-sexual affection. So, as The Onion would say, What do YOU think?

http://www.cuddleparty.com

:hug ?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

cuddling with a total stranger without getting laid? what is this world coming to!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'll skip the funny vulgar reply, and just say, yeah, WTF, haha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It was brought up here before :lol.

Check the Frequently Asked Questions - there's lifeguards on duty!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ah thanks. I actually wondered if anybody had brought it up.......so to speak. :stu


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

This was brought up in another thread, just not my thing. Nice concept to have out there though. 

But for me, it could go one of two ways, ultimately ending up the same. One would be completely grossed out, if I smelled any sort of body odor, breath, or just heard anything bodily, smelled someone's dirty sweaty scalp or worry they were smelling mine, eventually leading to embarrassment and awkwardness. Or, the other person who happens to be next to me is gorgeous and I start feeling chemistry and get all hot and bothered about that, also leading to embarrassment and awkwardness. 

Am I weird here? If I knew and cared about the person, little things like body odor just go out the window. Just holding onto a complete stranger or vice versa makes me cringe.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Cuddle Parties Have You Heard or Attended One Of Th*



Gumaro said:


> cuddling with a total stranger without getting laid? what is this world coming to!!


My thoughts exactly! If I touch a lady, I'd rather it be the _special _kind of touch


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> So, as The Onion would say, What do YOU think?


 :um Even though I'm an affectionate person by nature, that's something that would freak me out in a big way. I'm okay with being affectionate with people that I know but people that are strangers to me... nope, I really don't think so.

It is a kewl concept though. Just not for me...


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I couldn't attend one of these. I don't want to cuddle with a bunch of people I don't know. I want to cuddle with a woman I love....wherever she is and if I ever find her.


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't want people I don't know touching me. Actually, I don't even want people I _know_ touching me.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

The whole thing reeks of creepiness.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I saw this on TV once....but the people who go there aren't really my type.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some of them might have mohawks or horns coming out of their heads. The likelihood of me having nightmares after such an event would be pretty high.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Cuddle Parties Have You Heard or Attended One Of Th*



PGVan said:


> I couldn't attend one of these. I don't want to cuddle with a bunch of people I don't know. I want to cuddle with a woman I love....wherever she is and if I ever find her.


Aye. :sigh


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmm yeah, wouldn't be appealing to me if there were 24+ aged people there. But, a young group 18-23 year old bunch of cuddling/party like kind of people - sit around play games, cuddle, watch movies, hell yeah i'm up for that as long as at least some of the girls are attractive 

But i'm doubtful theres a 'preview' before you come, however, lol.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

I watched the video on their site (from the local news station) just now. It looks like 100% of everyone is probably 27+ years old. Count me out, lol. 

While it sounded creepy while reading it, if you watch the video and see the people there, it actually seems pretty cool in a way. Had to laugh when the news station said something about guys and how it was normal to become 'aroused' during the event, ahaha!


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I want to destroy everything these people hold dear.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

yeah um i wont be doing that. cuddling is great, but only with someone i know and care for... not with strangers...that's just not for me.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Cuddle Parties Have You Heard or Attended One Of Th*



Vincenzo said:


> I want to destroy everything these people hold dear.


HAHAHA, that's how I feel about those trekkies and such. A bomb should drop on their conventions, dorks.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Cuddle Parties Have You Heard or Attended One Of Th*



Vincenzo said:


> I want to destroy everything these people hold dear.


Hah, the guy in the front looks like a nerdy Willem Dafoe. Someone kill me if I ever get to that point. Just out of mercy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What, are you saying that this doesn't look extremely appealing? I'd pay good money to cuddle with old men/women or even unshaven mexicans with long, greasy hair. Even Howie Mandel is getting in on the action in the 2nd pic.


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

hey lets make an SAS cuddle party, I care for you all!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Cuddle Parties Have You Heard or Attended One Of Th*



embers said:


> hey lets make an SAS cuddle party, I care for you all!


 :yes :agree


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

"Oh! Something poked me!"

"It's ok, it's ok.. It's just my wang."

:group


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Njodis said:


>


:lol That old bald dude in the middle :lol


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Cuddle Parties Have You Heard or Attended One Of Th*



Vincenzo said:


> I want to destroy everything these people hold dear.


LOL :lol

*Lonelyguy* - i think the old dude in the middle is dead, but hey coping a feel - what a way to go.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> "Oh! Something poked me!"
> 
> "It's ok, it's ok.. It's just my wang."


from the looks of things you'd be feeling more belly than wang.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LOL!! Okay okay, keep in mind no one has to cuddle/touch anyone. AND you have to ask or agree to let anyone touch you. Those pictures are hilarious I have to admit. Cuddle me red with blushng cheeks from laughing. I'm still going to go no matter what you all say, there could be a hottie babe there who needs some "Fair" lovin'. :cig


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: re: Cuddle Parties Have You Heard or Attended One Of Th*



embers said:


> > "Oh! Something poked me!"
> >
> > "It's ok, it's ok.. It's just my wang."
> 
> ...


hey, some people with bellies are still well hung


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Bellies and wangs, hawt.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

so my coworker was telling me that women whose bellies hang out more than their butts are called 'bootydo' because their bellies hang out more than their bootydo

would that mean that for men its 'woodydo'?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Does that mean their wood hangs out more than their bellies, I'm so confused, lol...and I can't imagine a guy with a huge gut and a huge dick unless it's Ron Jeremy.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muffin_top

I've seen it in the wild, and it's not a pretty sight. :um 
When did it become in vogue for girls to show off their flabby stomach like that? I've even seen a girl in a lawyer's office dress that way. She was hanging out all over the place.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't these people have mirrors?! I just don't understand it...they've gotta be delusional. Sorry honey, but you actually have to put in work to be able to wear a belly top and certain pants/outfits unless you don't mind looking repulsive.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 thought ticker tape......
- spooning? VIOLATION!
- is that a wig on the Hispanic man? VIOLATION! (you must maintain your identity)
- the old man is copping a feel AND trying to remember something VIOLATION!
- lady in black, why are you so happy holding onto the LifeAlert man?
- the man in green is liking the blue shirt man a little too much VIOLATION!
- Howie Mandel look-alike, yeah uh huh, you da man (and he's married!) - VIOLATION!
...end millenniumman75 thought ticker tape


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - Montel Williams, Santa Claus, and Mr. Humphries from Are You Being Served? are in this shot! :lol
...and TWO women coppin' a feel on Turquoise Lady. Santa, you're smothering the lady in front of you VIOLATION!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now is it just me or does the Flower Pants Lady have the "take your hands off me" look on her face? VIOLATION!
...and I'll just add that there is another VIOLATION in this pic. :eek


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> millenniumman75 thought ticker tape......
> - spooning? VIOLATION!
> - is that a wig on the Hispanic man? VIOLATION! (you must maintain your identity)
> - the old man is copping a feel AND trying to remember something VIOLATION!
> ...


Life Alert. :lol

It does look like the hispanic man or whatever he is, is wearing a wig. lol

All your observations are funny.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: re: Cuddle Parties Have You Heard or Attended One Of Th*



PGVan said:


> I couldn't attend one of these. I don't want to cuddle with a bunch of people I don't know. I want to cuddle with a woman I love....wherever she is and if I ever find her.


Very nice!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> - the old man is copping a feel AND trying to remember something VIOLATION!


nah, I just think he's trying super hard not to have a heart attack.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

oh sweet jeebus those pics are gonna give me nightmares tonight :afr


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Cuddle Parties Have You Heard or Attended One Of Th*



Strange Religion said:


> Does that mean their wood hangs out more than their bellies, I'm so confused, lol...and I can't imagine a guy with a huge gut and a huge [email protected]# unless it's Ron Jeremy.


means the belly hangs out more than the wood


----------

